# Major ring nerves here...



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

I have really felt like the old ring nerves from my first couple of years in obedience had become manageable...however, we are in this big HIT of HITs thing on May 12 and I am beginning to get really anxious about it...and it is 10 days away! Casey is as ready as he will ever be (I never know "which" Casey will come into the ring with me on any occasion, but he is fairly seasoned in utility)and I have worked on my issues...but I am still starting to freak. Any successful ideas for dealing with this? I keep having these dreams where I am at the start line and he just sits there and watches me heel off ...


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Imagine the worst that can happen and then plan what you'll do. It really takes a lot of the tension and worrying away.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry I am no help. I enjoy public speaking, and do not get ring nerves. I just wanted to wish you good luck, and let you know to have a blast!! You earned your ticket, now enjoy the ride


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

1/2 a xanax!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Aislinn said:


> Imagine the worst that can happen and then plan what you'll do. It really takes a lot of the tension and worrying away.


That sooooo would not make me feel any better thinking of the worst that could happen ROFL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> 1/2 a xanax!


I had to do that going into the Lhasa Apso National Specialty. I was a BUNDLE of nerves. Guess the Xanax helped, we won HIT


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

For big track races, everyone would be really nervous for like the entire week before. What my coach would have us do is visualize the entire race, going perfectly, every lap exactly as planned, and running a PR. We would visualize beating our closest competitor. We would do this everyday for the week leading up to the race. 

I have done some of this for the conformation ring, although I feel it could be helpful in obedience as well. I think taking your mind off the somewhat un-predictability of the dog, is best, because all you can do is control yourself and how clearly you are communicating to your dog. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas...not sure if the doctor would prescribe zanex for a dog show! I think I *have* imagined the worse and that is the problem! I am looking forward to it, really!


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

kdowningxc said:


> For big track races, everyone would be really nervous for like the entire week before. What my coach would have us do is visualize the entire race, going perfectly, every lap exactly as planned, and running a PR. We would visualize beating our closest competitor. We would do this everyday for the week leading up to the race.
> 
> I have done some of this for the conformation ring, although I feel it could be helpful in obedience as well. I think taking your mind off the somewhat un-predictability of the dog, is best, because all you can do is control yourself and how clearly you are communicating to your dog.
> 
> Good Luck!


Yes, visualizing does work well. Since you don't get to see the heeling patterns or even the ring set up ahead of time, I have been visualizing as many possibilities as my coach and I can dream up...and I do have the advantage of training in the hall where the event will be held, so Casey knows the place well. I am hoping he will think that it is one of his classes with lots of extra noise and decorations!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Lanny Bassham has some really nice reads. I have "With Winning in Mind", and "Freedom Flight" on CD. I recomend them if you do not already have them.

Mental Management Systems


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I do not think at all about it AT ALL before.. I try to ignore the whole idea of it.. It has worked well for me the last two years at the NOI.I don't even let myself go there.. no dreaming of how bad or how good.Totally block it and worry on something little I can control.. I will let myself think on it the morning of..oh and take some Advil an hour before you go in(as silly as it sounds) it works for me...I think Jodie can confirm I was pretty laid back the night before...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> That sooooo would not make me feel any better thinking of the worst that could happen ROFL


Well see, my thought is that the worst that could happen is that the dog spontaneously combusts in the ring and burns a hole through the floor, which positively will not happen. Everything else above that is a bonus.


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> Well see, my thought is that the worst that could happen is that the dog spontaneously combusts in the ring and burns a hole through the floor, which positively will not happen. Everything else above that is a bonus.


Casey would need to get too fired up for this to happen--not something that would be typical for my laid back guy (favourite exercises are the long down exercise in open and slow pace in heeling). I think my worst fear is not that we will NQ, but that he will look miserable in the ring--he really enjoys training, but on occasion (not always, thankfully!) he can look like he is on a death march in the ring! We have been spending lots of time this week doing "play therapy" together rather than training per se. We went to a fun match tonight, and I was pleased with his attitude. I will continue to focus on play next week.:crossfing


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Well see, my thought is that the worst that could happen is that the dog spontaneously combusts in the ring and burns a hole through the floor, which positively will not happen. Everything else above that is a bonus.


The moment Flip got up to lick the balls of Yvonne Pfieffer's dog in the middle of a huge regional qualifier, I might have considered spontaneous combustion a positive! If not for the dog, then certainly for me LOL:doh:


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> The moment Flip got up to lick the balls of Yvonne Pfieffer's dog in the middle of a huge regional qualifier, I might have considered spontaneous combustion a positive! If not for the dog, then certainly for me LOL:doh:


Ouch. Touche. Fiery cataclysm regards,


----------

